# MY NEW DOES!!!!! (Muddy Creek Farm) =)



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Jacque, I am innocent  :lol:

Here are my three new does. They will be here in January =)

*Doublegate Libido's Sapphire* *Blue Eyed doe*










Multipe RGCH Sr. Doe. 1 x GCH Senior Doe, out of only 4 or 5 times in the show ring. And she is bred the a Buttin'Heads buck for April kids.

*Sire - CH/MCH Piddlin Acres Dancer's Libido *S*

*Dam - Doublegate Lady's Jewel*

*_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

*Little Tot's Estate GA Peach* *Blue Eyed doe*










*Sire - Woodhaven Farms Rand McNally

Dam - Little Tots Estate Crocosmia (1 x GCH) *

*_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

*Crookedcedar Farm Kadabra*

No Picture....

*Sire - MCH Caesarâ€™s Villa PN Peter Pan *S (AGS National Champion Buck in 2004, AGS Reserve National Champion 2003)

Dam - Caesarâ€™s Villa STS Be Dazzled 'VG' (1 x SR. GCH) *

*_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________*

Anyways I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited to bring them home!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesoem does! I was just looking at Kadabra, she is a really nice doe! They all are.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! I really like the breeding on her.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Saphire is my two little bucklings dam. Wanda has great goats, you will be pleased with them.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, really! They are so cute!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

***Ummm, I think Chelsey's officially addicted!!***

Oh my gosh Chelsey how many goats will you have by the Spring?? It seems like every few posts there is a new announcement from you about a new goatie you are getting!!!!! Hahahahaa!!!! I'd say you are guilty!!!!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, and they are gorgeous .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

No!!!! I really am innocent! I'm up to 11 does and 6 bucks =) NOT ENOUGH!!!! jk, I am not planning on buying any more goats until the spring.... heehehe


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are very pretty Chelsey!! Congrats!!

Is Kadabra littermate to your Kazaam?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes she is, except she is a buckskin with moonspots.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

http://crookedcedarfarm.com/Kids07-ForSale.html there is the link to her picture. she is the middle doe in the second litter...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Pics didn't work for me  oh well......


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm they don't open bigger for me either. that's why I couldn't post a pic...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh well, I guess I'll have to wait till January :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be a picture taking fool when I get them home


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I bet


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha Chelsey! I still have to stick with my opinion on this one... 

I have had goats for uh three years and I only have ummmmm ok, five total after I am done selling babies. Haha! How long have you had goats?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

just over a year..


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Haha ROFL!!! I told you!! They are bad addicting, and you got it BAD girl!!! Hee heeee.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful goats!! You think you can last til January? lol


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It will be hard. But I think I can make it until then


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like sapphire, she has a beautiful long neck a pretty head and beautiful front end assembly. Very nice doe. Are you planning to show her lots?
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!
Not lots.....LOTS and LOTS and LOTS lol. I am SUPER excited about her!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She definaatly is a looker. Ha I may be interested in a buck out of her someday....We will have to stay in contact. What color is the buck she is bred to? Im looking for a blue eyes buck that is not a buckskin or pygmy colored. Im looking for something to breed some alpines to so im trying to stay away from teh buckskin color, but i really like her front end assmebly very smooth wphill doe...very nice
beth


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, she is bred to an almost Chocolate Chamoise buck (not really sure of the color...). When she was bred to the same buck last year she produced a light Chamoise buck and a Black buck. One Blue eyed and one Brown Eyed.

Chelsey


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

If you look on my website on the bucks page I have both of Sapphire's and Redcard's little bucklings from their last kidding. I have seen Redcard in person when he is unshaved he is the same color as my little Carlo. I can't wait to see what my little guys give me in the future. Redcard has wattles and so does my Carlo. Sapphire has blue eyes and so does Coal.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Lets see, I can get it to load, so maybe I can post it for you...


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Hmmm. Nope. It wont let me right click to save it and it doesn't load bigger. Oh well, She does look like a nice girl though. The others are very nice as well.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh well, I'll take pics of her when she gets here =)


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

She is gorgeous Chelsey!! They all are . That is so cool! I can't wait till you get them to shows next year. That is going to be awesome!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, I just love them already! I have seen Kadabra at several shows, she is really sweet and does well in her class.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've seen Redcard in person and he is very nice and so tiny!!! He is out of some great lines.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah she said he was small, I like his lines too.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

INNOCENT you say?!!! You are COMPLETELY GUILTY!!!!! :ROFL: 

Girl, by next spring we will/should have 12 does and 1-2 bucks. AND that is if three of our does have doelings and our reserved kids(buckling and doeling) are born! PLUS we got our first goat in 2001. Boy...you sure got bitten by the goat bug badly! :roll: :lol: 

Congrats! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It must have been a "super bug" haha. HEY mine are DWARFS!!!! You have BIG goats. Nubians are twice as big as nigis!! HA


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, those are some really nice looking Nigerians!!!!! I sadly am going to have to get out of the mini goat business before long. If anyone is interested or knows anyone that may be interested in mini Oberhaslis I will have some for sale. I may make some pretty good package deals to good homes.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh Briana! I'm sorry! Why do you have to get out!?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL We've had goats 3 years and already have a permanent number of 40 does(20 in each herd) with 15 in each herd bred and our herd average of 2.5 kids per doe, that'll be around 70 kids next year :shock: I also have a buck and hopefully will have an ober doe reserved too  We have 2 bucks for each herd, soon to be 3 

Right now, I personally own 2 LaManchas(Raven is mine  hehehehe) , 2 recorded grades, 1 Ober, and 2 heinz 57s


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable goats!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

YAY there is someone as AWESOME as me (Sarah)!! She owns MORE goats than me! HA


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

eliya said:


> Oh Briana! I'm sorry! Why do you have to get out!?


Well, it seems as if it is slow going on selling kids. This year I do have a few reserved-but I need to cut down on the number of goats I own as hay and grain prices are crazy and right now my job is pretty much part time. With the LaManchas I can at least ship some to a dairy if I have to.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh haha!! Chelsey! We have over 50 goats right now.. it's just me that has a few goats (CURRENTLY!!! Heehee that always changes). My parents own a TON. LOL they are extremely addicting aren't they?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh you little!!!! Over 50 goats! 

Yes they are SOOOOOOOOOO addicting!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hee hee!! I know it's BAD. Most of them are Kikos, but still... haha.. it's funny. I am a city girl originally.. who would have told me I would move out to the country and have goats, and be completely hopelessley obsessed? I would have called them crazy .


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Me too, I would have said GOATS pah YEA RIGHT!! And here I am ADDICTED! lol


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

:ROFL: Haha! Goats are so wonderful . My family (extended) probably thinks I am nuts. My aunt said something like "I know you love them but... I don't know... I just don't get it" hahhahahaha! Kind of hard to respond to that. She also is scared of them I think. It was really hard to get her to pet them. :ROFL: :laugh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My aunt is the same way.She grew up in the city and for a whileyou couldn't even drag her to my grandparents because of the cattle across the street.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a shame, if only they knew how WONDERFUL they really are!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah no kidding!! I've been a farm girl all my life but only until a couple of years ago did we decide to get goats. Everybody is like, 'Why have goats?' and I say, "Because they are addictive"


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, pics of Kadabra work today, she's purdy!!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

LiddleGoteGurl said:


> Hee hee!! I know it's BAD. Most of them are Kikos, but still... haha.. it's funny. I am a city girl originally.. who would have told me I would move out to the country and have goats, and be completely hopelessley obsessed? I would have called them crazy .


That's what happened to me! I'm originally from the city and moved to a small town and now absolutely love sheep and goats!!!

And MuddyCreek I LOVE those goats! They're so pretty!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Crissa.

I have always loved animals but I haven't always had the land to keep them so goats weren't an option...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I haven't always had land either for livestock. Not until I got married and we bought a place of our own. That's when the goats came in the picture.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

wow, very nice indeed. can't wait to see some babies .


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

and my dad tells me i have tooo many! I only have thirteen and two are still for sale!
Beth


----------

